

Can California Declare Bankruptcy? - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2246915/

======
mbriyo
Interestingly, California's debt is seen by investors as riskier than
Kazakhstan's, according to Bloomberg News.
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/01/californias-debt-
no...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/01/californias-debt-now-
risk_n_481058.html)

------
brc
While this is a competent technical analysis of the situation, I wonder what
will happen if California just stops paying it's debts. Just because it's
happened before, doesn't mean it won't happen.

